# [SOLVED] No sound after installing Video Card Driver



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

Video Card :	ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon HD 4350

I used to use Microsoft UAA HDMI Audio Class Driver and have my sound working immediately, but now that I've installed a new graphics card, it doesn't work anymore. I installed the driver, and sound PLAYS, but I can't HEAR it.

Device Audio :	ATI Technologies Inc
Audio Playback :	ATI HD Audio rear output
Audio Playback :	Microsoft Sound Mapper
Mixer Device :	ATI HD Audio rear output


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

Please tell me if you need more information, I'm desperately trying to get this working again, but I can't find out what the problem is.

...I'm practically begging here.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

What is the wattage of the PSU - Power Supply Unit?
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/362 (figure 4)

Make and model of the computer?

Do you have any PCI sound card installed?


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

I got a new power supply, 550 W.

Computer is an HP Pavilion a1400y, speakers are in the monitor, an HP vs15c.

I think the sound card is an ATI RV710/730/740 - High Definition Audio Controller. I don't know whether it's a PCI or not.


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

How do you find out which sound card you have?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

What i was asking if you added any PCI sound card to the computer?

Also what is the brand of the power supply unit sorry I meant to ask this too?


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

Rocketfish 550 W Power Supply

And I haven't added any sound card. Ever. I've only had this one, and I got no audio after installing the drivers for the graphics card.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

Go here for system requirements:
http://ati.amd.com/products/Radeonhd4300/requirements.html

Heres a list of certified PSU`s for that graphics card:
http://ati.amd.com/products/certified/powersupplies.html

Corsair, seasonic, antec, OCZ are good quality PSU`s.


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

...you mean I can't use this power supply without knocking out the sound?


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*



AlexJS said:


> ...you mean I can't use this power supply without knocking out the sound?


In other words, do I need a specific driver, or do I need to go exchange the power supply for one listed that you linked and install the normal drivers?

Sorry for double posting, I'm always afraid I'm not being clear enough.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

Go here for chipset driver and audio driver:
http://www.mxdtr.com/P5RC-LE-Asus-Motherboard-Socket775-Driver-Drivers-Download.html

Go here for graphics driver:
http://www.diamondmm.com/4350PE512.php

1. Install chipset driver
2. Install graphics driver
3. Install audio driver

Note: restart computer inbetween each driver installation.


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

Wha- How did you know?

I never told you I have an Asus Altair Mainboard... was that important?
If this works, I'm gonna FedEx you a cookie.


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

It didn't work. They all installed without error, but still no sound.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

In the Bios make sure the onboard sound is enabled the ATI cards have sound on the card to supply the HDMI connection, the driver installation will sometimes disable the integrated sound.


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

...I don't know what he did, but someone just waltzed in and fixed it. I have no clue what he did.

Sorry for wasting your time.

EDIT: Well, I did see him uninstall the Realtek Audio Bus driver, and have the computer fix it.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: No sound after installing Video Card Driver*

Glad to hear you got it sorted.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.

By the way of me knowing how I knew what is the motherboard go here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3189589


----------

